# Grooming day at Jackson's and Hoot



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

And this is Chase - a former foster dog who I was dog sitting. He also got a bath.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Suds up!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

More washing!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Poor wet baby.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

The obligatory mohawk.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Cute fluffy poodle! Hope your not sick of my pictures yet 'cause there's more.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

And all thanks to:


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

And Hoot got a bath and blow dry too.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

They love their groomer!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

We tried to get a good side view but he wouldn't cooperate.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish it was warm enough here to play in the water outside. I love the shampoo mohawk!!! They both look so nice and fluffy!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Hoot and Jackson looking pretty darn good.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

It was all worth it - happy clean dogs!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for letting me admire my spoiled rotten babies!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Lucky for all of you! How sweet. Great pictures, I love this longer look [email protected]!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_NEVER too many pictures!! I always do the mandatory Mohawk.... They are both lovely dogs. I love the last pic of you and Jackson. Such beautiful expressions from both of you.
_


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

What pretty boys.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Love the pics and your dogs 

Do you get groomers to your home ?

Wish we had this sunny weather here now.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*cute*

They look great!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What a pair! They look all happy to be clean and fluffy. Just gorgeous!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank-you all so much. I'm sure I love 'em more when they smell good and feel so soft!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Love the pics and your dogs
> 
> Do you get groomers to your home ?
> 
> Wish we had this sunny weather here now.


Here in Arizona there are lots of mobile groomers. She comes out with her daughter/assistant and all her equipment. Winters here are just lovely and we wash in the back yard year-round. I know with some of her clients she washes and grooms in the bathroom. 

Some mobile groomers have big trucks that are completely self-contained and they drive to your house, take the dog into the truck and produce a completely groomed doggy a few hours later! My neighbor has one come to her house regularly for her two spoos.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Great photos of the dynamic duo. Handsome boys!!


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice looking boys! It looks like they rather enjoyed their spa day!


----------

